# Question on Utah trip starting tomorrow



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The night riding at Brighton can be fun even without park. There is plenty of terrain open. You can generally ride the trees and stuff until around 6 or so which is nice. I would do the Brighton pass since you never know what could happen i.e. lost luggage or something lame like that. They do shut down most of the lifts around 3:30 but Crest has plenty of fun terrain if you know where to look or are willing to explore off of the trails.


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I think I'll go to Brighton as you suggest. I will definitely be exploring the trees and steeps and it helps knowing that I'll be able to hit the trees until about 6pm. Should be a great day tomorrow.

Also, any thoughts on Snowbasin?


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Brighton is awesome. Night riding isn't bad either.

I would suggest PowMow over snowbasin. Powder country is the shit if it's open. skip the snowcat. $15 is a great deal, but if Powder country is open
save your money. Take the backside off the hidden lake lift and bombs away to the main canyon road and catch the shuttle bus up to the main lodge....Then wait less than 5 minutes and catch the "smaller" shuttle back up to hidden lake. No lifts nessesary.

Powmow also has night riding (only 1 lift) on sundown lift, which is where the beginner terrain park is. But they have a few kickers that
will keep things fun for anyone. They have a "stash park" off the hidden lake park thats pretty cool as well.

If your not to set on snowbasin, give PowMow a shot. since your going midweek...I would be willing to bet you dont wait in line all day.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of solitude and powder mtn. probably my too favorite resorts in the state. I still think you should ride up at canyons on your first day though because you get a free lift ticket with a boarding pass of the same date.


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.

I just got back from Powder Mountain and it was awesome. Powder Country has some great snow and terrain. I should have just done laps on that, but I wanted to see the mountain. It was much bigger than I expected, and you could find untracked pow pretty much anywhere. Next time I'll do a cat ride or two, but you can't beat powder country. Having a lot of new snow helped

Yesterday I rode Brighton and the snow was great also. I chose brighton because the quickstart program was blacked out until Monday, so I chose brighton so I could maximize my time. My plane landed at 10:10 and I was on the mountain by 11:45. Very convienient and had some great trees and natural kickers. Also there were some nice steeps, but the sections were small. The one thing I didn't like about Brighton was the long runouts that I didn't expect. I got stuck a few times and if I knew the mountain I could have avoided that.

All in all a great trip so far. Tomorrow I'm heading to Snowbird until about 2, then heading to the airport to Jackson for two days. I can't wait.

Although, based on shocktroops sugestion, maybe I should hit Solitude instead. I hear good things about Honeycomb canyon. Decisions... Decisions...


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

if you've never been to the bird , then go there. its awesome. and its the quintessential utah ski and snowboard experience


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been to snowbird a few different times, and your right, I don't think I can come to Utah and not ride Snowbird for at least one day.


----------

